# New chicks



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

My hen has hatched 2 chicks so far in a high nest how does she feed them and how will the chicks get out of the nest?? First time chick gma with questions!!!!!!!


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

She is getting them food, you can count on that. As far as how will they get down, they can flutter after about 3 days. When mamma says its time they will.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

I was told mamma was on the floor with one of the chicks and the other was still in the nest idk i havent been home all day to check


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

She will get them down


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Came home and one baby chick has a big gash in the side of its neck idk wat to think about how it evn happened..... Poor baby anyone know how i can treat it!


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

I use BlueKote for my chickens wounds, but I will let the real answer for this come from our more experienced vet-types


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

It depends how bad it is. I Try as long as I don't feel I'm prolonging suffering. I hate to say it, but most of the time a baby chick will die from minor Injuries, so I would cull.


----------



## jude63 (Jun 4, 2013)

My broody hatched two high up and I put food and water in there with them for 2 days. Then I moved them into the run below but in a guineapig type cage. Took that cage away at 2 weeks old and straight away mum showed chick how to climb the steps to the old bed. I lost one chick to a virus but the other is just fine and uses the steps easily.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

The chick with the injury is doin ok as of today i used neosporin and brought it inside under a lamp as for its fellow comrads they fell out of the chicken house and by the time i found them they were long gone i was so sad...  today i had another one hatch and two more are in the process !!!!!!!!


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

New update one of the two tht were hatching yesterday died in the shell the other is very injured has a big hole in its side from the hen pecking it idk wat to do!!!! Very depressed right now?????  poor little baby chickie


----------



## jude63 (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh dear. If mum is pecking it then she will keep doing it so you would have to raise the chick yourself to save it. Sorry to hear the others fell out of the nest. I got mine to the ground in a cage when I could, then its not long before they can go back up and cope with steps. It's a steep learning curve for us all! Don't be disheartened. Everyone has problems with chicks. They are such delicate things at times.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

New update the two tht r hurt are doin well. The third is doin well also


----------

